# Probleme beim upload mit BLASC-Client



## Joakima (30. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

Bin Heute zu BLASC gewechselt, weil der Client der Konkurrenz leider nicht funktioniert hat. Leider stehe ich bei euch aber vor dem gleichen Problem.

Gleich vorweg: Ich verwende den deutschen Client mit englischem Sprachpaket.

Der BLASC-Client startet WoW und detektiert das Beenden von WoW auch korrekt. Dann kommt dieses nette Fensterchen "Synchronize data with Herold server" (oder ähnlich ^^). Dann hängt der Client allerdings... hab' beim 1. Mal ca. 10 Minuten gewartet, aber da tut sich nix mehr. Hab' dann die FTP-Verbindung getrennt, woraufhin der Client terminiert ist.

Debug Mode brachte folgende Ausgabe (Accountname von mir unkenntlich gemacht):


> 30.04.2006 11:07:39<<- BLASC Version: 0.10.2 Build:191
> 30.04.2006 11:07:39<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 30.04.2006 11:07:39->> WoW Build Version: 5230
> 30.04.2006 11:07:39->> Programm gestartet
> ...


Die Ausgaben um 11:09:12 wurden angestoßen, weil ich die FTP-Verbindung händisch gekappt habe...

Daraufhin habe ich mir mal die ~tmpdata.dat angesehen... Da steht nur binärer "Müll" drin - ist das korrekt? Sollte da nicht 'n LUA-Skripterl drinstehn?
Weiters interessant: Die ~tmpdata.dat hat 2KB, während die BLASCProfiler.lua 6KB hat.

Händischer upload funktionert...
Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Joakima (7. Mai 2006)

*bump*

Irgendwelche Tipps der Admins oder anderer Gamer? Wenn ich nur mal wissen würd ob z.B. die ~tmpdata.dat passt könnt ich mich selber bissel auf bugsuche begeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joakima


----------



## B3N (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Joakima,

in der Log ist zu entnehmen, dass du einen Socket-Fehler # 10054 hast. Läuft bei dir eine Firewall bzw. ein Router? Sind diese auch so konfiguriert das BLASC wirklich Zugriff auf das Internet hat?

Die Log ist vom 30.04.06 - hast du es in der Zwischenzeit nochmals versucht? Die Server könnten zu dem Zeitpunkt evt. auch nicht erreichbar gewesen sein.


----------



## Joakima (12. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> ... in der Log ist zu entnehmen, dass du einen Socket-Fehler # 10054 hast. ...


Hi B3N,

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Ja, ich habe eine Firewall und nen Router. Und ja, alle Programme dürfen nach Hause telefonieren. Wie bereits im ersten Posting geschrieben, "steckte" der BLASC Client aber. Es wurde laut Firewall zwar eine Verbindung zum FTP-Server aufgebaut (control und datenverbindung), aber keine Daten übertragen. Ich habe daraufhin nach ein paar Minuten die Verbindung mittels der Software Firewall gekappt, was den Socket-Error erklärt.

Ja, ich habe es seither öfters versucht - funktioniert nie. Anzumerken ist vielleicht, dass der Upload funktionierte, als der Profiler nur Daten eines Chars erfasst hatte. Kaum hatte ich mich mit allen 3 Charakteren, die ich uploaden möchte mal eingeloggt, funktioniert der Upload nicht mehr.

Für weitere Fragen steh' ich natürlich zur Verfügung.

Joakima

PS: Bin selbst Softwareentwickler - auch im Netzwerkbereich. Du kannst mich also gerne mit genaueren Fragen quälen, wenn ihr Infos braucht...


----------



## Cyruz (13. Mai 2006)

Welchen Port nutzt BLASC denn ?
Vielleicht hilft eine Freischaltung des Ports, damit er uploaden kann.

Hier mal mein LOG. Bei mir lädt er auch net automatisch hoch. Habe nen Router mit Firewall.


> 13.05.2006 10:12:06<<- BLASC Version: 0.10.2 Build:191
> 13.05.2006 10:12:06<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 13.05.2006 10:12:06->> WoW Build Version: 5302
> 13.05.2006 10:12:06->> Programm gestartet
> ...



Wenn ich im Systemtray Rechtsklick auf Blasc mache und auf "Daten an Herold übertragen" klicke, kommt die Meldung "Es wurden ekine Herold Daten gefunden".  Wieso funzt das net ?

MfG,
Cyruz


----------



## Joakima (13. Mai 2006)

Cyruz schrieb:


> Welchen Port nutzt BLASC denn ?
> Vielleicht hilft eine Freischaltung des Ports, damit er uploaden kann.


Nochmal: Der Upload FUNKTIONIERTE, als ich nach der Installation nur mit einem Char eingeloggt war. Sobald der Profiler alle 3 Chars gescannt hatte, die ich uploaden möchte, funktioniert der Upload nicht mehr. Das Teil erstellt eine Verbindung, aber überträgt nichts.
Ausgehend UND eingehend sind bei mir sowohl bei der Software-Firewall, als auch beim Router keinerlei Restriktionen gesetzt.
Soweit ich sehen konnte, nutzt der BLASC Client den Port 80 (zum News runterladen über HTTP), 21 und einen passiven FTP-Port (überlicherweise über 1024) zur Übertragung der Charakterdaten via FTP.

Dein Problem scheint jedoch ein komplett anderes zu sein, wenn er dir schon mitteilt "Keine Daten gefunden".


----------



## Wauzy (13. Mai 2006)

Joakima schrieb:


> Dein Problem scheint jedoch ein komplett anderes zu sein, wenn er dir schon mitteilt "Keine Daten gefunden".


Könnte es sein, das unter den Addons in WoW zufälliger der BLASCProfiler deaktiviert ist?

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Cyruz (13. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Nene, ist definitiv an.

Gruß,
cy2u5


----------

